# comment effacer un disque dur externe ayant servi de sauvega



## insidethebarrel (27 Mars 2010)

Bonjour a tous, 
je n'arrive pas a effacer mon DD externe ayant servi de sauvegarde time machine. Je passe par l'utilitaire de disk, mais un message s'affiche " impossible de casser ce disque"....
Comment faire ? ce disque ayant l'air "verrouillé", comment faire sauter la sécurité ?
Merci de votre aide


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Mars 2010)

insidethebarrel a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> je n'arrive pas a effacer mon DD externe ayant servi de sauvegarde time machine. Je passe par l'utilitaire de disk, mais un message s'affiche " impossible de casser ce disque"....
> Comment faire ? ce disque ayant l'air "verrouillé", comment faire sauter la sécurité ?
> Merci de votre aide



Il faut peut être aller dans time machine et désactiver ce DDE non ? il est peut être encore considéré comme le DDE attitré des sauvegardes...


----------



## Sly54 (27 Mars 2010)

insidethebarrel a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> je n'arrive pas a effacer mon DD externe ayant servi de sauvegarde time machine. Je passe par l'utilitaire de disk, mais un message s'affiche "* impossible de casser ce disque*"....
> Comment faire ? ce disque ayant l'air "verrouillé", comment faire sauter la sécurité ?
> Merci de votre aide



Es tu *certain* de ce message d'erreur ?


----------



## insidethebarrel (27 Mars 2010)

le message d'erreur est bien celui là, pas de doute.
J'ai été dans préférences time machine pour désactiver le DDE, je n'ai accés qu'au "choisir un disque pour sauvegarde" pas de possibilité de désactiver celui qui est connecté et que je veux effacer....comment faire  ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h41 ----------

heu..non, le message est "impossible de démonter ce disque"...... sorry....


----------



## Sly54 (27 Mars 2010)

Ah, ça va mieux !
Bon, a priori ton disque est utilisé par autre chose.

Tu ne peux pas Désactiver TM ? (chez moi il est activé, il faut glisser le curseur vers la droite)


----------



## insidethebarrel (28 Mars 2010)

désolé de ce temps de réponse relativement long, 
je suis de nouveau présent: 
Time machine est bien désactivé......
Même résultat..... impossible de démonter le disque.


----------



## Sly54 (28 Mars 2010)

C'est un disque dur externe avec interrupteur ?

Je te suggère ca : tu allumes ton Mac avec ton disque dur externe (DDE) éteint. Une fois dans ta session tu allumes ton DDE. Est ce que avec Utilitaire de disque tu peux démonter ton DDE ?


----------



## insidethebarrel (29 Mars 2010)

C'est un disk dur externe alimenté par USB, donc sans intérupteur....
J'ai déja essayé la manip de le mettre en marche par plug and play aprés démarrage du Mbook.....
toujours impossible de le démonter...... comme de "léjecter" d'ailleurs....... meme message d'erreur "impossible a démonter"

une histoire de fou.... impossible de modifier quoique ce soit sur ce DD


----------



## Sly54 (29 Mars 2010)

Bon, si vraiment ça coince, on peut passer au plan B : tu démarres ta machine avec ton DVD système. Ensuite tu branches ton disque dur externe.

Là j'ose espérer que tu pourras l'effacer / le reformater


----------



## insidethebarrel (29 Mars 2010)

Bon, j'essaie ça demain et je te tiens au courant 
la j'ai pas vraiment le temps de m'y remettre.
En tout cas merci de tes conseils...... ça va bien finir par marcher, ça me ferai c..... de laisser ce DD en plan , surtout qu'il est neuf.


----------

